# Resources for Roman Catholicism?



## Marrow Man (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone knows any resources for those who have been newly converted out of Roman Catholicism (or those who might still be stuck in the monstrosity that is Rome).

I know about Richard Bennett and his website (Berean Beacon). Are there others?


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 16, 2009)

I found this website the other day. Just for Catholics


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 17, 2009)

Robert Reymond has a little book, 150 pages or so, called "The Reformation's Conflict with Rome, and why it must Continue". I recommend that book to all RC's that will read it as a starter for dicscussions.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks. Looks like a winner!


----------



## Beoga (Apr 17, 2009)

Christian truth || The Christian Resources Website


----------



## ExGentibus (Apr 17, 2009)

Two websites that were very useful to me:

Dr. Ian Paisley's "Concise Guide to Bible Christianity and Romanism"

Matt Slick's "Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry"


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 17, 2009)

R.C. Sproul's _Faith Alone: The Evangelical Doctrine of Justification_ (Baker, 1995) was a godsend to me as a Roman Catholic. It accurately and effectively, in 'popular' fashion, compares and contrasts the historical Evangelical (Reformed) doctrine of _Sola Fide_ with Roman Catholic soteriology, showing just how much erroneous side-stepping Rome has done over the centuries on what the Gospel _is_, in the face of Scripture.

Getting acquainted with Calvin's _Institutes_ really helped me as well, in particular through the abridged volume edited by Tony Lane and Hilary Osborne (Baker, 1987).


----------



## ClayPot (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Catholic Resources*

James White from Alpha and Omega ministries has been a vocal apologist against the Roman Catholic church. He has done numerous debates with well known RCs and also written a couple of books. His website is Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White


----------

